# learning from the young'un



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

in all my years i've never had a need for the plastic safety key switch on my power tools.
now i've got a 2 yr old grandson that loves my shop, (no i don't run power tools with him in there).
so i started taking out the key on my TS
yesterday i was sweeping up and he hit the button on my shopvac cyclone dust collector (L Jock design)
the noise scared the H-- out of him
it just reminded me that we need to be aware of others safety as well as our own
now where did i put that switch?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

when my son ,
( after repeated warnings to leave the tools alone ) ,
i watched as he pushed the cabinet table saw switch on ,
( there was nothing on it , and me 10 feet away )
the noise scared him so bad ,
he never stepped foot in a shop again !
my loss .
when ever i have people with kids around ,
i unplug the tools now ,
just to be sure !
they need to explore ,
but it has to be done carefully .


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

My shop is in my basemant and my kids know enough not to touch the tools or even go into the shop. We had friends over and our kids were in the basement with their friends. All of a sudden I hear my daughter yelling, I run downstairs and one of the kids entered my shop on her own and my daughter was screaming at her to get out and never go in there without my dad.

Thank God she didnt touch anything!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My 3 1/2 year old granddaughter and mom came over when I was working in the shop. I turned off the table saw and went in the house. The next time they came over I was in the shop and the 3 1/2 year old ran over to the table saw and turned it on! Tell me they arn't watching what you do. I always turn the blade down when I am not using the saw but it really bothered me when she did it. Needless to say we had to have a talk!.

God Bless
tom


----------

